#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Chitty's Spanish Tapas and Bull fighting Discombobulating Fiesta...

## Chittychangchang

Armed with a Brexit passport, a Panama hat, a Spanish phrase book for beginners, a couple of bags of sand in the back sky rocket and 10 pints of Guinness down my neck.

It's time to escape the rain and cold of Blighty. 

Ce,ce the Changster is heading off to the sol in search of the perfect Spanish cuisine.


Can someone do the honours por va vour?

Stay tuned for trip report with a difference  :Smile:

----------


## DrB0b

> Armed with a Brexit passport, a Panama hat, a Spanish phrase book for beginners, a couple of bags of sand in the back sky rocket and 10 pints of Guinness down my neck.
> 
> It's time to escape the rain and cold of Blighty. 
> 
> Ce,ce the Changster is heading off to the sol in search of the perfect Spanish cuisine.
> 
> 
> Can someone do the honours por va vour?
> 
> Stay tuned for trip report with a difference


Are you going to one of the many world-class seven-star Spanish Restaurants in Salford, or "el Salford" as we sophisticated cosmopolitan travellers usually call it.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I shall be indulging in some Spanish Salford sophistication on an epic scale without a hint of a baked Paella in sight :Smile: 

Onit like a car bonnet  :bananaman:

----------


## DrB0b

In like El Flynn, amigo - dos Paloma's blancos, el Sid! My cousin Mary and her husband Wazza own an RAF themed bar on the Costa, that makes me nearly Spanish!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XimUofrhQnE

----------


## fishlocker

Good for you. We expect no less than a stunning picture trail of your endeavors.  
You've got Bob all excited.  I dont even want to know how you get two identical utubes on the same page. 
I think that would put some folks over the edge if I had that in my tool kit.

Good luck and have a safe and memorable trip. 

Oh, and watch out for pic pockets.  I heard from a good friend they do work in teams there. 

At least when I go into Loas I expect a hand in the pocket.

Hell one time I told her I had a roll of dimes in my pocket and that if she held onto it long enough it would magically turn into a roll of quarters.


Fish

----------


## DrB0b

> Good for you. We expect no less than a stunning picture trail of your endeavors.  
> You've got Bob all excited.  I don’t even want to know how you get two identical utubes on the same page.


 I don't know how it happened either and I can't undo it. I look on it as a gift from God.

----------


## Dillinger

Early Summer holiday Amigo?
Mucho Gusto!!!

----------


## Dillinger

> watch out for pic pockets. I heard from a good friend they do work in teams there.


Chitty has some Scouse in him, he'll be the one doing the looting

----------


## happynz

_Diviertete_, Chichi

----------


## taxexile

foolishly i googled "sticky vicky" and i wish i hadnt.

----------


## Dillinger

:smiley laughing: 

You've never been to Benidorm? :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

never.

its like pattaya but without the sophistication i hear.

----------


## Dragonfly

jesus, that was depressing  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

See that's the good thing about Brexit, it will stop all this. Instead we'll get back to the good old days of a week in Skeggy or Blackpoooowell; i'm busy buying up cheap properties in both locations. if were out i'm in like sin, if we stay they'll be full of low rent sub-saharans paid for by the British taxpayer waiting their refugee hearting who didn't adhere to EU rules and register in the first EU country, and also hate the French - winner winner chicken dinner.

Now Chit, there'd better be a Paella or two in there baked in the authentic style.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Ok first pic from Espana,  a traditional meat Paella that we had last night.

Damn nice it was...


Gotta a new beach towel. ..


Had an oustanding bike ride yesterday, feeling the burn today...


Sofia is still living out her retirement disgracefully...


Andalusia sauce and Tuna steaks for lunch with some Canarian baked potatoes. ..

Can someone do the honours? 

Cheers

CCC

----------


## Neverna

> Ok first pic from Espana,  a traditional meat Paella that we had last night.
> 
> Damn nice it was...
> 
> 
> Gotta a new beach towel. ..
> 
> 
> Had an oustanding bike ride yesterday, feeling the burn today...
> ...


There you go.

----------


## lom

> Gotta a new beach towel. ..


designed by DrB0b

----------


## cyrille

Well the food looks damn ordinary so far.

----------


## Dragonfly

it's ok, they are Brits, they are easily satisfied with low quality food  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Gotta a new beach towel. ..


Cut a hole in the nose and stick yer knob through it?

----------


## Chittychangchang

The coastal cycle ride...


A saltwater lido


Three buffalo steaks, Goat stew and Canarian potatoes 


Chicken Stroganoff, Turkey steak and Hungarian Goulash 


Your humble narrator 
5 kilos heavier and a different shades of red


Cheers 

CCC

----------


## David48atTD

> The coastal cycle ride...
> 
> 
> A saltwater lido
> 
> 
> Three buffalo steaks, Goat stew and Canarian potatoes 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers

----------


## David48atTD

So, who from the Family is on this road trip?

----------


## Jack meoff

Spanish food at its best  :Smile: 
Quality

----------


## Chittychangchang

> So, who from the Family is on this road trip?


Cheers David, everyone. 


Needless to say I sharnt be taking them here..

 :bananaman: 
Saggy Krauts and Russians galore.


Time to explore....

----------


## David48atTD

> Cheers David, everyone. 
> 
> 
> Needless to say I sharnt be taking them here..
> 
> 
> Saggy Krauts and Russians galore.
> 
> 
> Time to explore....


No hablo Español, sólo Inglés?

----------


## Jack meoff

Any fights yet?

How's the sunburn? redraw man :Smile: 

Did you take your own tea bags?

What are are the prices like these days ?

Breakfast pics with a pint of John Smiths pls.

----------


## Jack meoff

Are you doing a bit of work on the side?

Hotel head chef  :rofl:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Worked up an appetite at the Playa this morning. .


Rough night


Party boat..


En salad mixed.. ( how many different items in this salad?)


Chickpeas, Pollo fillets con Shitbullen. .


Desert...


CCC  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

You Watching the game redraw?

Pissed myself whenI saw this...

----------


## Luigi

> Worked up an appetite at the Playa this morning. .
> 
> 
> Rough night
> 
> 
> Party boat..
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have what's in the first pic, please.

----------


## Jack meoff

Better  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

> ( how many different items in this salad?)


10 not including the plate ?

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Are you doing a bit of work on the side?
> 
> Hotel head chef


I've already been offered jobs from pool cleaner , professional beach bum and gigolo. 

They told me to fvck off when I applied for the chefs job, ruddy cheek.

Used to be Brits and Krauts 20 yearso ago,  now it's every nationality fighting for the sun loungers.


Snitzel ala pollo con beetroot salad.

Onit like a donut...



CCC

----------


## NamPikToot

> I've already been offered jobs from pool cleaner , professional beach bum and gigolo. 
> 
> They told me to fvck off when I applied for the chefs job, ruddy cheek.
> 
> Used to be Brits and Krauts 20 yearso ago,  now it's every nationality fighting for the sun loungers.
> 
> 
> Snitzel ala pollo con beetroot salad.
> 
> ...


..... :Smile:  you been shaving your legs you poof

----------


## David48atTD

> ..... you been shaving your legs you poof


He is a cyclist after all.

Preparing for the Vuelta a España

----------


## Chittychangchang

Got a new job today, anyone want one? :sexy:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Got a new job today, anyone want one?


Wayhye

Chit, you've seen Allo Allo

----------


## Chittychangchang

Is it a star is it a plane?

No! 

It's a red lazer pen..



The gaff is full of jack and Danny, wonderbra

. ..

----------


## happynz

Here ya go...



> Is it a star is it a plane?
> 
> No! 
> 
> It's a red lazer pen..
> 
> 
> 
> The gaff is full of jack and Danny, wonderbra
> ...

----------


## aging one

Chitty did you buy a package that meals were included?  It seems so as the food is not up to par at all. It all looks like it comes from a cheap buffet. Not real Spanish food at all. What the score?

----------


## cyrille

It's somewhere aimed at the package touring Brit pleb.

Nobody goes there expecting 'the real Spain' except maybe chitty.  :Very Happy: 

I could almost hear the Stoke on Tremt accent as he proclaimed himself to be in 'a spanish tapa beach bar' yesterday.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cyrille

That said if your aim is just a couple of weeks for the kids to enjoy themselves, then fair enough of course.

----------


## Luigi

Good week of sun and sea for the kids, as a welcome break from April in Stoke.

----------


## NamPikToot

Don't listen Chit, there'll always be haters. Can't believe AOs comment, he's clearly not seen your spanish omelette.  :Smile:   I'm sure the kids are having a great time.

Just over a week til i get away and it can't come soon enough. The pound is above 40THB in DillSuperRich, Chang is c£1.20p a large, I estimate i've only got 3 days toil in the garden and all is sweet.

----------


## Dragonfly

this spanish tapas trip is actually worse than Tom's Paella in Bangkok  :Smile: 

at least Tom has an excuse for eating such crap, when you are desperate as an expat to eat anything 'exotic', you go for it blind and enjoy every bites  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Looks like an idyllic Summer holiday.....until you think its only April in Benidorm and about as warm as the lowest setting on the aircon. :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> 


I was doing a bike tour in Thailand many moons away.

We were having a break.

The Thai Tour guide come over to a small group of us standing away from the rest of the bunch and says something along the lines of
"You guys are from Australia?"

_Yep ... how did you know?_

"Well, you are standing in the shade, and those over there are in the Sun" (obviously there were Poms or Scandis)


*CCC*, I'm sure you are excited to have a daily temp over 10C, but FFS put a proper hat over that Solar Cell for a Sex Machine

----------


## Jack meoff

Crack on Chitty, great thread.

More pics.

----------


## fishlocker

I don't get the blue tent with the word massages upon it. Perhaps a note in a bottle would suffice?

----------


## happynz

^ No doubt you have plenty of empty bottles lying about.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Crack on Chitty, great thread.
> 
> More pics.


Got some corkers coming soon.

Gotta get back to work now and take more abuse of red twats :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

A few more random pics..

6 Grounded 737's on the runway at the airport, just beyond our rickety ride..


Some duty frees  anyone..





Heading for the hills or rather the moon above the clouds..




A hotel and church inside a volcanic crater. .


Many different coloured rocks up here if that's your thing..


Selfie..


Plugging the biggest hole in Spain with my thumb..


What's wrong with this ATM?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Rabbit stew on top of a pork loin steak,  was damn awful.
RIP Bugs bunny


Different restaurant.
Two juicy steaks with salad, damn good..


A one seater Twizzy..


A trip to a 300 year old village called Vilaflor.

Normally engulfed in an ungodly mist of cloud, we have bright sunshine.
An aging population of monks and nuns with one small tapas restaurant in the village square.

Very picturesque and peaceful.






Time for a spot of lunch..





By far the tastiest meal of the holiday apart from the KFC at the airport.

La quenta


The Vilaflor dog


All that seems to grow around these parts in the volcanic dust is grapes,bananas,Canarian potatoes and cactus. .

Apart from in the village centre where pretty plants,trees and flowers are nurtured by the god botheres..








A final pic of the sun setting behind the island of La Gomera


As for the bull fighting, well that happened in a bar between two intoxicated women.
Less said about that, the better.

The End

CCC

----------


## David48atTD

*CCC* ... great stuff.

Saw a fair bit of Europe, but never got to Spain when I lived in London ... but it looks a great place to visit/holiday.

40 Euros doesn't seem bad for all that nosh.

Keep the pics comin'

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cheers David, got a few decent pics on a night out of people behaving disgracefully. 
Might be worthy of a thread in its own right, probably in members :sexy:

----------

